# Learning To Trap



## lilward (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello To All. I am new to trapping and i am asking for any and all the advice anyone is willing to share with me.I am from ms. I have alot of private land i can trap on and its all full of coyotes. Whats the best bait(lure)to use? whats the best traps to use? How far apart do i put em on a old road bed?Just anything anybody is willing to help me with it will be greatly appreciated,I mean anything Im wanting to listen and learn from U All. THANKS TO EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. I Have Alot Of Wooded Areas And Alot Of Fields To Trap......

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL!!!!


----------



## gatermaster (May 29, 2009)

as i live in a location were i have never seen a yote i have no experience with them but if u are lookinh for ***** beaver mink muskret (basicly water trapping ) i can help


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

sounds like a good location to me....!!


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

if u want some bait for coyotes or fox. go catch a carp or drum or any fish for that matter. and cutt the fish into chunks and put them in a glass jar have way full put the lid on so it is cracked a little to let some gass out. Then set it in the hot sun all summer and take the oil they produce and but it in a little glass tube or something. or you could use the carp its self


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

Are coyotes the only animal you are going after??

And Ohio coyote is right Carp,catfish and most other fish are good bait for *****,Yotes,Fox

If it's legal in your state to snare try it a good way for that is (If legal) make a pile with meat,a roadkill deer or anything like that and they will come in and stuff and make trails then when season comes by set a snare in a trail and you can easily get one !!


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

you tube has some good videos that will break down and show you how to set a trap to skinning the yote plus look at old posts that has helped me


----------

